# could a steam room make back acne worse on cycle?



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

Just had mild spots before on my shoulders due to be on cycle.. nothing bad. Now I have used the steam room at the gym for the first time in ages the last week... The one yesterday was very hot.

Last night I noticed that I had some huge sore lumps/more akin to cystic acne.. Could the steam room have aggravated any smaller spots on there?

Anyone had any experiences like this?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Stay out of them I heard they can kill you. :lol:

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDoQrAIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fsteroid-testosterone-information%2F234536-sauna-whilst-cycle-bad.html&ei=XIo1UvfqJaqp7Qb__IGYDg&usg=AFQjCNGX3JpRdro1SU8IrXAvIarbbXVAUA


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Stay out of them I heard they can kill you. :lol:


only if ur zyzz bro :tongue:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use steam room to help clear my spots , cold shower to close the pores as soon as you get out.

Always seems to work for me


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

if you have blocked pores yes they can make it worse as sebum and sweat will increase in a steam room, I recommenend you exfoliate well and then it should hel clean our the pores

so in short blocked pores and steam room = bad

unblocked well exfoliated pores steam room = good


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Best thing I found for skin is peptides..absolutely brilliant.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had mild spots before on my shoulders due to be on cycle.. nothing bad. Now I have used the steam room at the gym for the first time in ages the last week... The one yesterday was very hot.
> 
> ...


I use the steam room every two weeks to shed some water and exfoliate my pores after a work out il shower with a exfoliating scrubb of some sort. Stay in steam room for around 8 mins then sit in pool or jacuzi cool down then back in the steam room for a further 10 min or so helps my skin dramatically especially when im on test.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

it just brought loads of white heads and boil type spots out on me... mind it was the hottest steam room I had ever been in. I had to leave after about 5 mins. Used some benzyl peroxide and had a sun bed today.. looking better already.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Best thing I found for skin is peptides..absolutely brilliant.


Thats more collagen related rather than acne prevention though trev? I might start running some peps again soon.


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Best thing I found for skin is peptides..absolutely brilliant.


What peptides are we talking here?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tharayman said:


> What peptides are we talking here?


Best I feel are the ghrp2 and cjc1295 without dac


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

I see! Been wanting to try them out for a while now, but no stores wants to ship to Norway :sneaky2:


----------

